

OpenSUSE 12.2 delayed again, project looks to reorganize - migmartri
http://news.opensuse.org/2012/06/14/where-is-my-12-2-my-kingdom-for-a-12-2/

======
andrewcooke
just saw this (and tried to submit). on the one hand, it's depressing that
there's going to be a delay. on the other, the problems seem to be coming from
a growing community, which is great.

have other people had good experiences with tumbleweed? i tried it once, but
hit some issue (can't remember now, what) and rolled back.

